# i'm back



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

boy i go away for awhile and js changes the whole site. lol.
missed you guys but not bad , i got married and have been honey moonin'.










can't see my face too well but she's prettier than me anyhow.

danny


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, congrats! Welcome back too.

FYI - If U go down to the bottom of any page, you can change the way the website looks w/ three options that are in a drop down menu - it gives U 3 "themes".


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Hey....man, congrats!!! We're glad you're back!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!

:smt007 

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Congrats!! :smt023 :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats and many happy years together.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

viper31373 said:


> boy i go away for awhile and js changes the whole site. lol.
> missed you guys but not bad , i got married and have been honey moonin'.
> 
> danny


Hey Congrats!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

OOOh Noooooooooooo, another one sentenced to life.......:mrgreen: :mrgreen: 



Honestly congrats and best of luck,(you'll need it these days)


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ i wish ya well ~


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

You were gone?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Hey congrats man!


----------

